# Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???



## MPluto (17. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen#h
Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit  mal gehört, das Frolic ein Klasse Köder für Platte sei.|kopfkrat
Hat da einer von euch schon erfahrung mit gemacht?
Lonht es sich das mal auszuprobieren?


----------



## Steek (17. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Ich hab ja schon gehört (und auch hier gelesen), dass man mit Frolic Karpfen fängt, aber beim Brandungsangeln kann ichs mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 

Die rauhe See sollte dazu führen, dass der Köder sich rasch löst und dann ist immernoch die Frage ob die Fische es mögen. 

Aber versuchs ruhig, interessieren würde es mich schon. Dann geht der Hund nächsten urlaub leer aus. :vik:


----------



## DerMayor (17. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Man vergleiche alleine Frolic-Durchmesser und Plattenmaul-Durchmesser...


----------



## Khaane (18. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Vllt. begründet sich die Idee auf die Heilbutt-Pellets 

Aber damit ein Frolic in ein Schollenmaul passt, müsste die Scholl schon mind. 50 cm lang sein. :k


----------



## degl (18. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*



Khaane schrieb:


> Vllt. begründet sich die Idee auf die Heilbutt-Pellets
> 
> Aber damit ein Frolic in ein Schollenmaul passt, müsste die Scholl schon mind. 50 cm lang sein. :k



Das wäre dann "selektives Fischen"#6

gruß degl


----------



## Tortugaf (18. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Probiert das doch aus!!!!! #6Schneides sie kleiner u.wenn die Platten beissen,schmeisst ihr,einfach eine Angel mit denn Frolicköder raus.Wenn ich an Wattwurmpreis denke,wäre das eine Supersache.Schreibt mir wenn es klappt ? Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## MPluto (18. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Probiert das doch aus!!!!! #6Schneides sie kleiner u.wenn die Platten beissen,schmeisst ihr,einfach eine Angel mit denn Frolicköder raus.Wenn ich an Wattwurmpreis denke,wäre das eine Supersache.Schreibt mir wenn es klappt ? Tortugaf :vik:


 

Ich werde das auch einfach mal Probieren. Kosten tut es ja nich all zuviel.:g

Das mit dem Frolic haben mir mal 2 Angler auf Fehmarn an der Westmole in Puttgarden erzählt. Die auch Frolic dabei hatten, aber den Tag nichts gefangen hatten, allerdings die ganzen anderen Angler auf der Mole auch nicht. Von der Sicht her: Probieren geht über Studieren. 

Ich werde dann mal berichten. Bis Anfang Oktober müßt ihr euch noch gedulden. Dann geht es endlich wieder auf die Insel.|laola:


----------



## gallus (18. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Frolic kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!

Allerdings kann ich ne Karpfenmontage mit Halibuttpellet
auf Dorsche vonne Seebrücke empfehlen..


----------



## Tortugaf (19. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Wenn ich mir die Sache so durch den Kopf |kopfkrat gehen lasse müssten auch Pellets die zur Fischzucht eingesetz werden ,wohl auch, wenn nicht sogar super funktionieren.Die Fischzucht benutzt ja bekanntlich aus Fischmehl hergestellte Pellets zur Aufzucht von Steinbutten Lachs u.viele andere Eischsorten. Wäre auch mal ,einige Test wert.|supergri Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Moin!

Hört sich im ersten Moment komisch an aber seit dem wir mit rotierenden 
Gummibärchen einen Forellensee abgeräumt haben glaube ich eh alles 

Das nächste Mal kommen ein paar Hundekuchen mit aufs Boot, mal sehen
ob die Platten drauf stehen (und ob sie dann das Bellen anfangen) :q


----------



## caddel (19. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Kai, aber vorher müssen die Platten schön Platz machen und wenn sie dann von alleine in den Eimer springen gibt es Leckerli von Frolic.   |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Wer kann schon einem treudoofen Dackel äh Plattenblick wieder stehen


----------



## nibbler001 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Probieren Hilft, einfach n Paternoster mit n PAar Ködern bestücken. WEnns aufm Frolic beißt weiste das es geht, wenns nur auf den andren beißt weißte das es net so gut ist


----------



## HAI-score (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Hallo Miteinander,
habe ich auch schon mal gehört. Am Wochenende bin ich auf Fehmarn und werde das mal ausprobieren!

Also ne Tüte Frolic besorgt, seht ihr hier:

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/1016/16644527tc9.jpg
Und wenn das Wetter es zulässt werde ich das mal von Schlauchi aus in den "Klausdorfer Bergen" (also Fehmarn) ausprobieren.
Vielleicht Fang ich dann ja auch mal was!

Ich habe ja nun einen mächtigen Vorrat, bringt das was den Anker zu werfen und die Fische anzufüttern so wie unsere Freunde die Karpfenangler das machen. Ich meine son Binnengewässer hat ja auch ne Strömung.

Wie würdet Ihr die Dinger denn auf den Haken ziehen?

Bis denn.....


----------



## Palerado (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Oh man Marcus,

haben die die Steaksossenwattwürmer noch nicht gereicht?
Mit was muss ich im Oktober denn noch alles rechnen?


----------



## Frankko (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Also, ich würde die Teile in ein Stückchen Strompfhose fest einwickeln um das Frolic auch noch krabbensicher zu machen.
Dann noch (zur Sicherheit) eventuell ein paar Tropfen Heringsöl drauf und schon dürfte der Erfolg unausweichlich gepachtet sein.
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und freue mich schon auf die ersten Berichte.
Gruß Frank.


----------



## MPluto (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*



Palerado schrieb:


> Oh man Marcus,
> 
> haben die die Steaksossenwattwürmer noch nicht gereicht?
> Mit was muss ich im Oktober denn noch alles rechnen?


 

Lass dich Überraschen:vik::q


----------



## HAI-score (25. August 2008)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Moin,
hatte ja versprochen mich noch mal zu melden. Ich war auch am Wochenende auf Fehmarn, aber zum Angeln bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben aber auf der "Sonneninsel" war Dauerregen von Freitagabend bis Sonntag früh angesagt. #q#q

Ich habe aber die Frolictüte in meiner Angelkiste und werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.

Bis denne.


----------



## blassauge (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Nun sind ja schon einige Tage ins Land  Gegangen:   
WAS IST DENN NUN MIT DEM ERFOLG DER METHODE?


----------



## Norbi (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Der rennt auf fehmarn rum und füttert Hunde:m


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*



blassauge schrieb:


> Nun sind ja schon einige Tage ins Land  Gegangen:
> WAS IST DENN NUN *MIT DEM ERFOLG* DER METHODE?




da wird es wohl sicher keinen geben .... :q


----------



## cafabu (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mit Frolic auf Platte in der Brandung???*

Bestimmt einen Seehund gefangen und traut sich nicht mehr sich zu melden.
Carsten


----------

